# Frank C. Strick



## skilganaban

Anybody out there from Strick Line?
David Parke


----------



## Split

skilganaban said:


> Anybody out there from Strick Line?
> David Parke


I can't say that I was, as a career man, but I did do a voyage in Goulistan. Must have been '53. Is that far back enough for you!

De Neuman was master, Seddon c/o and Jenkins 2/o. I was 3rd. You might know Jenkins as he was later c/o. Hope he made master, I liked him. Seddon, too, was a nice guy. Maybe you were one of the two apprentices, but I can't remember any more names.

De Neuman was a case, but I liked him, too.


----------



## skilganaban

You're too far back for me.
I joined the Karaghistan as a first trip cadet in 1961 and stayed until shortly after the P&O GCD revolution. Since then I've been all over the place. I retired in 2008 and had no sooner sat down when an Australian company phoned to see if I liked the idea of survey / inspection work. I did and I do an average of 1 survey a month. Beer money.
I know the names Seddon and Jenkins. It was Lester Seddon, but I don't know Jenkins' first name. I sailed with them both when they were Masters. Must be the same people. DeNeumann I only knew by reputation.


----------



## Scelerat

My father was one of the Superintendant Engineers until the P & O takeover did for him. He worked his way up from J/E to redundancy all in the same company.


----------



## skilganaban

P&O GCD didn't do anybody a lot of favours. I found that I was 50 something in line for promotion to Master then I resigned the next day. Probably the best thing I ever did. I probably knew or at least met your father at some stage.


----------



## Scelerat

No doubt. He was told, when offered the Super's job by the Chief Super, a bloke called Tommy Reay, that it may not be the best paid Super's job, but that Stricks would always look after him.......
He was called Peter Tyson.


----------



## skilganaban

Now that I see the name Peter Tyson I'm pretty sure that I met him. I certainly know the name. The name Tommy Reay doesn't ring any bells at all. I was with Stricks from 1961 until 1977. Went thru the ranks from Cadet to C/Off then left when somebody said you're now 50 something in line for promotion. However during that time I'm sure I would have met your father.


----------



## Scelerat

The other Engineer Supers were John Croudace and Alan Winter, the only Marine Super I can remember was Reggie Gardner (or Gardiner, or Gardener).


----------



## skilganaban

I remember an Engine Super by the name of Johnson. I remember the name Croudace but not Winter. The Marine Super doesn't ring any bells. Do you remember the names of and ships staff?


----------



## Pilot mac

Hi Dave, I think I did part of a trip with you, probably about 1976 on Shahristan (Strathappin). I was second Mate and took over from an African guy in Doha for the homeward trip. I think it was a pretty uneventful trip as I seem to remember she loaded UK/Cont for Doha only and came back in ballast to Avonmouth. Will always remember the homeward trip for its filthy weather and the damage caused by it. I can remember an almighty clatter and the radar scanner disappearing over the wall. Those were the days of only one radar and we arrived off Avonmouth in fog! Cant remember the Old Mans name but he was from P&O and I think first trip? The poor soul had just returned to sea after major cancer surgery and became very unwell on the homeward trip, in fact I don't think he survived much longer. The only other Stricks man I know on this site is Tony Shaw who retired a few years ago. Like you ,I sailed with various companies after GCD before going into Piloting. Now in my 24th year, should get the hang of it soon.

regards
Dave MacVicker


----------



## Scelerat

skilganaban said:


> Now that I see the name Peter Tyson I'm pretty sure that I met him. I certainly know the name. The name Tommy Reay doesn't ring any bells at all. I was with Stricks from 1961 until 1977. Went thru the ranks from Cadet to C/Off then left when somebody said you're now 50 something in line for promotion. However during that time I'm sure I would have met your father.


And possibly me as well. Whenever he visited a ship in Millwall on a Saturday I, a child, always went with him. I missed it when it all ended. I joined Ellermans as a Cadet in '74, essentially because of seeing the Ellerman funnel in the entrance to the offices that Stricks shared with City Line in Camomile Street.


----------



## skilganaban

Hi Dave,
Before I launch into all sorts historical events. Did we nearly come to grief in the Bay of Biscay? Split the deep tank. Was I the C/Off? Was the Chief Engineers name Frank DeSouza and was the Captains name Harris? and was Capt Harris a bit of an artist (the paint brush variety).
Keep going with this pilot thing. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Pilot mac

Hi Dave,
yes that was the trip. A long time ago now but cant forget that night in the Bay.
As I remember it the weather was about NW 12,the deep tank bulkhead split open and we had to pump out the ballast. Old man too ill to come to the bridge. I remember loosing steerage and we had to get Frank C/E to give her all the revs he could. Does that sound about right?


----------



## skilganaban

Pilot mac said:


> Hi Dave,
> yes that was the trip. A long time ago now but cant forget that night in the Bay.
> As I remember it the weather was about NW 12,the deep tank bulkhead split open and we had to pump out the ballast. Old man too ill to come to the bridge. I remember loosing steerage and we had to get Frank C/E to give her all the revs he could. Does that sound about right?


Hi Dave,
Yeah. That's the trip. Probably one of the worst I've ever done. Talk to you later. It's nearly midnight and I'm off to bed


----------



## Scelerat

skilganaban said:


> I remember an Engine Super by the name of Johnson. I remember the name Croudace but not Winter. The Marine Super doesn't ring any bells. Do you remember the names of and ships staff?


The only names I can think of, off hand, are a Chief Engineer called Hudson, and an old man called Tommy Farrar. I met the first when a baby, and my father kept in touch with him and his wife until he died, so I met them several times subsequently. The old man I met in Hartlepool when I was in my early 20's. I was on leave and went there with my father as a "day out". We met him and his wife by chance and I was introduced to them. I got the impression that, as a 3/O on leave I wasn't worthy of much notice!
As far as ships are concerned, I visited nearly all of them! Baluchistan, Nigaristan, Sharistan, Gorjistan, Armanistan, Baharistan, Baltistan, Farsistan, Gulistan, Registan, Tangistan, Tabaristan and those I can remember immediately, and the Muristan, my first ship (as a baby on the coast with my mother), and my father's first ship as Chief.


----------



## skilganaban

Pilot mac said:


> Hi Dave,
> yes that was the trip. A long time ago now but cant forget that night in the Bay.
> As I remember it the weather was about NW 12,the deep tank bulkhead split open and we had to pump out the ballast. Old man too ill to come to the bridge. I remember loosing steerage and we had to get Frank C/E to give her all the revs he could. Does that sound about right?


Morning Dave,
Just had a look in the discharge book. Seems that I joined the Strathappin (Shahristan) straight from the Strathbrora. That was on the 10th Oct. 1976 in Bahrain. I came down from Kuwait. 
The weather in the Bay was horrendous and I remember Frank DeSouza, myself and a Chinese chippy and probably a few others trying to keep the deep tank in one piece. Don't think it worked so we pumped it right out. Then we were a cork on water. When the weather got a bit better, the fog came in but we eventually limped into Avonmouth. Capt Harris was taken off and a Capt Burn joined. We went to drydock probably in Avonmouth. I remember we had a crack on the port side shell at the break of the accommodation. 
I went home (thank God) from Liverpool on the 21st December 1976. Frank DeSouza phoned me at home and before the ship left the UK to tell me that Capt Harris had died. Must say I felt bad about it since on board, it seemed to me that he took a bad turn when the weather got bad.
Some years later I heard or read that Frank DeSouza was working in Hong Kong maybe in MarDep or surveying. Must say I really liked Frank but I've never heard from him since the phone call. Can't remember who else was on the ship but I think a few people thought they were going to breath their last.


----------



## skilganaban

Scelerat said:


> The only names I can think of, off hand, are a Chief Engineer called Hudson, and an old man called Tommy Farrar. I met the first when a baby, and my father kept in touch with him and his wife until he died, so I met them several times subsequently. The old man I met in Hartlepool when I was in my early 20's. I was on leave and went there with my father as a "day out". We met him and his wife by chance and I was introduced to them. I got the impression that, as a 3/O on leave I wasn't worthy of much notice!
> As far as ships are concerned, I visited nearly all of them! Baluchistan, Nigaristan, Sharistan, Gorjistan, Armanistan, Baharistan, Baltistan, Farsistan, Gulistan, Registan, Tangistan, Tabaristan and those I can remember immediately, and the Muristan, my first ship (as a baby on the coast with my mother), and my father's first ship as Chief.


I think that it's all a bit before my time. However I do remember people talking about Tommy Farrar and I think I remember the name of C/E Hudson. I've sailed on some of the ships that you mention: Nigaristan, Shahristan, Gorjistan, Baharistan, Baltistan, Registan, Tabaristan. My last trip with Stricks or P&O GCD was on the Strathappin (Sharistan) and after that I moved on to various companies.
An interesting book (maybe you already have it) is simply called Frank C. Strick &Co. - A history of Frank C. Strick and his many shipping enterprises by J.E.B. Belt and H.S. Appleyard. I sailed with Capt. Belt many years ago.


----------



## Tonykshaw

All you guys are making me weepy with good memories. I sailed with a third engineer called Hudson on the "Baluchistan" and a third engineer called Peter Tyson on the "Farsistan" ,both around 1963/62. I think Harold Gardner was marine super in Liverpool and Reggie Gardiner, his brother was one of the top men in London. The latter always wore a bowler hat.


----------



## skilganaban

Tonykshaw said:


> All you guys are making me weepy with good memories. I sailed with a third engineer called Hudson on the "Baluchistan" and a third engineer called Peter Tyson on the "Farsistan" ,both around 1963/62. I think Harold Gardner was marine super in Liverpool and Reggie Gardiner, his brother was one of the top men in London. The latter always wore a bowler hat.


Hi Tony,
Don't get weepy or I'll only start. Seems that you were at sea from 1959 until 2007. I thought that I was doing well from 1961 until 2008.
I saw something from you the other day which might have been dated a few years ago re John Wightman. John and I sailed together on the Floristan around about 1968. John and I were quite close. John and the family (wife Chris and two children Kelsie and Jamie) went to the USA about 1974 and around mid 80's John started up his own stevedoring company (SE Crescent Shipping) in Wilmington NC. I was with a company that ran into Wilmington quite regularly. Sadly John passed away about 6 or 7 years ago. To my knowledge his wife and children are still in the US. I would like to see them again. Memories memories.
Also saw something that would suggest you knew or sailed with Bernard Toft. Bernard and I were cadets together on the Karaghistan in 62/63. Haven't seen him for a few years now but he has retired from lecturing in Cork. Memories memories


----------



## Scelerat

Tonykshaw said:


> All you guys are making me weepy with good memories. I sailed with a third engineer called Hudson on the "Baluchistan" and a third engineer called Peter Tyson on the "Farsistan" ,both around 1963/62. I think Harold Gardner was marine super in Liverpool and Reggie Gardiner, his brother was one of the top men in London. The latter always wore a bowler hat.


My father was Chief on the Muristan in about '55-56, he became Super in about '58-59, as we moved to Kent from Hartlepool about then. Not that I remember as I was a dot at the time! I can remember Reggie very well, having visited his home as a child. I remember him as being really nice, a sort of friendly uncle sort of character. Indeed, you're all making me feel a bit weepy as well! They're all long gone.....


----------



## Almoffat

My late father Jack Moffat was a 2nd Eng with Stricks and when Dad was coasting ships my Mum and self would spend school holidays between '65 & '76 on board. Ships I have been on were Khuzistan, Gorjistan, Baluchistan, Baharistan, Registan, Nigaristan. We also did a deep sea trip on the Floristan from Aug 1969 to February 1970. Some names I remember are:
Masters: Calvert, Filceck, Arthur, De Neumann, Lester Seddon
Mates: Roly Ling, Paddy Cane, Jimmy Cox
C. Engs: Jimmy McHugh
2nd Engs: Marc Le Guan (Mauritian)
3rd Engs: Len Roberts, Mike Eddom, Laurie Leyland (I think he was a professional wrestler but the grey cells might be acting up).
2nd Mates: Allerdyce.
3rd Mates: Ali Noor (Yemen).
R/O'save Maidment.
There are more and when I get a moment will dig out some old memerobilia I have. I am sure these names may spark some other memories - happy days!!!!


----------



## Scelerat

I can remember my father telling me of a Third who was a professional wrestler of that name.


----------



## Split

I'm, really, very pleased that you guys were so happy. It seems like a great company of shipmates.

Why didn't I stay? A few bad impressions. We loaded grain for Copenhagen after discharging the general. The mate, Seddon, explained to me that it was loaded with no shifting boards and that the officer on cargo watch had to go down the holds to make sure that the gangs were filling up all the corners so that there was no shifting.

I did not like that idea because I served my time in a tramp company and we carried a lot of grain, all with shifting boards and feeders and grain loaded in sacks to top off. Even so, we had a very bad time on one trip, arriving ok but with a list. I had a mate's ticket and took the 3rd mate's job, in the hope that I would settle with Stricks, like you guys did. TBH, I thought that it was a bit sloppy. A couple of other impressions caused me to look somewhere else.

De Neuman said that he would be happy to have me as 2nd mate but I left the company.


----------



## skilganaban

Almoffat said:


> My late father Jack Moffat was a 2nd Eng with Stricks and when Dad was coasting ships my Mum and self would spend school holidays between '65 & '76 on board. Ships I have been on were Khuzistan, Gorjistan, Baluchistan, Baharistan, Registan, Nigaristan. We also did a deep sea trip on the Floristan from Aug 1969 to February 1970. Some names I remember are:
> Masters: Calvert, Filceck, Arthur, De Neumann, Lester Seddon
> Mates: Roly Ling, Paddy Cane, Jimmy Cox
> C. Engs: Jimmy McHugh
> 2nd Engs: Marc Le Guan (Mauritian)
> 3rd Engs: Len Roberts, Mike Eddom, Laurie Leyland (I think he was a professional wrestler but the grey cells might be acting up).
> 2nd Mates: Allerdyce.
> 3rd Mates: Ali Noor (Yemen).
> R/O'save Maidment.
> There are more and when I get a moment will dig out some old memerobilia I have. I am sure these names may spark some other memories - happy days!!!!


Hi,
Of the Masters, I sailed or coasted with Bob Arthur and Lester Seddon
Mates: Sailed with Roly Ling when he was Master. Paddy Cane was a professional C/Off but mostly on the coast. He came from over here in NI in Islandmagee. Don't know Jimmy Cox but I've heard the name
3rd Engs: Think I did a trip with Mike Eddom
2nd Mates: Bob Allerdyce. He's from over here in NI. Sailed with him when he was C/Mate.
Some of the other people I've heard of but don't think I've sailed with.
Of the ships that you mention, I was on all of them apart from the Baluchistan. I look forward to hearing a few more names.
Dave Parke


----------



## Dave Warren

I joined Frank C. Stricks as a deck cadet in 1971 did two trips on the Shahristan , then one on the Turkistan & after that was all GCD ships but never sailed again on ex Strick Line ship. Was a great company. Just been reading through the names one or two ring a bell Mike Eddom was on Shahristan as 3rd. Engineer. Clive Jenkins stayed with GCD for many years as Capt. Likewise Dougie Gates another name from the past . Ioin Bruce was around for quite awhile after , later in GCD & on gas ships sailed with many ex Strick personnel but memory unfortunately fading a lot these years.But great ships & people who sailed on them. Dave Warren.


----------



## doverpilot

Joined Karaghistan as first trip cadet in No:9 Dock Salford in October 1968 - Tommy Dumont was Master (and woe betide anyone who got on the wrong side of him!). Later sailed in Registan - Capt Bob Arthur and Serbistan with Dave 'Eddie' Calvert, both of which took in two round-the-world trips after discharge in the Gulf in early 70's. Then Third Mate in Floristan - Capt Robinson (Mauritius for loading sugar - hard life, took 3 weeks if I recall) and also sailed on maiden voyage of Nigaristan Gulf to W. Australia as 3/O, to load grain at Fremantle with Commodore Sid Booker in command. Did one trip with Capt De Neumann in Serbistan I think it was - he was commodore of the Strick fleet at the time and had his own pennant which used to be hoisted when in port. He was a very well known character around the Gulf ports and had a nickname of 'Haji', which I think translated roughly as Chief or something like that in Arabic. Like one of the previous correspondents in this particular post, I was with Stricks when P&O GCD took us over in 1973/1974 and as only in my twenties at the time and looking to progress my career and also gain shiphandling experience in my ambition to become a pilot, I moved into coastal bulkers in 1974. Now just retired after 35 years as a pilot and can look back with some really good memories of my time with Strick Line from 1968-1974 - a really great company to work for.


----------



## Scelerat

doverpilot said:


> Joined Karaghistan as first trip cadet in No:9 Dock Salford in October 1968 - Tommy Dumont was Master (and woe betide anyone who got on the wrong side of him!). Later sailed in Registan - Capt Bob Arthur and Serbistan with Dave 'Eddie' Calvert, both of which took in two round-the-world trips after discharge in the Gulf in early 70's. Then Third Mate in Floristan - Capt Robinson (Mauritius for loading sugar - hard life, took 3 weeks if I recall) and also sailed on maiden voyage of Nigaristan Gulf to W. Australia as 3/O, to load grain at Fremantle with Commodore Sid Booker in command. Did one trip with Capt De Neumann in Serbistan I think it was - he was commodore of the Strick fleet at the time and had his own pennant which used to be hoisted when in port. He was a very well known character around the Gulf ports and had a nickname of 'Haji', which I think translated roughly as Chief or something like that in Arabic. Like one of the previous correspondents in this particular post, I was with Stricks when P&O GCD took us over in 1973/1974 and as only in my twenties at the time and looking to progress my career and also gain shiphandling experience in my ambition to become a pilot, I moved into coastal bulkers in 1974. Now just retired after 35 years as a pilot and can look back with some really good memories of my time with Strick Line from 1968-1974 - a really great company to work for.


Haji is an honourific meaning that the person so called has been on pilgrimage to Mecca, the Haj. My father told me that de Neumann's title was something of a pi$$ take.


----------



## Tonykshaw

Hello Dover Pilot - I was a decade before you, joining my first ship,the "Baluchistan" in Milwall Dock in 1959. Haji was the master. Did the maiden voyage and the second voyage of the "Floristan". I wonder if the table I made in Readheads was still in the cabin when you were there. I also enjoyed my time with Stricks. After a spell ashore ( well, as lockmaster on the ship canal) I worked the short sea trades ending up in dredgers (aggregate carriers was the posh term).


----------



## Split

Scelerat said:


> Haji is an honourific meaning that the person so called has been on pilgrimage to Mecca, the Haj. My father told me that de Neumann's title was something of a pi$$ take.


Yes, I think that your father was right. He was one of the last persons that I would imagine going on a pilgrimage to Mecca! I was with him twenty years earlier. He was master of Goulistan then, so he made a career of it! Not a bad guy to sail with, nevertheless, although I had a lousy watch going through very bad visibility in the North Sea. I called him to the bridge and wanted to reduce speed but he said No and left me to it!


----------



## mclean

skilganaban said:


> You're too far back for me.
> I joined the Karaghistan as a first trip cadet in 1961 and stayed until shortly after the P&O GCD revolution. Since then I've been all over the place. I retired in 2008 and had no sooner sat down when an Australian company phoned to see if I liked the idea of survey / inspection work. I did and I do an average of 1 survey a month. Beer money.
> I know the names Seddon and Jenkins. It was Lester Seddon, but I don't know Jenkins' first name. I sailed with them both when they were Masters. Must be the same people. DeNeumann I only knew by reputation.


Did you know Dave Walsh from Belfast, was with Stricks 1957/1963? Would have left as 2nd Mate. Regards Colin


----------



## Roland ranger

Scelerat said:


> No doubt. He was told, when offered the Super's job by the Chief Super, a bloke called Tommy Reay, that it may not be the best paid Super's job, but that Stricks would always look after him.......
> He was called Peter Tyson.


My uncle was called peter tyson a chief engineer from Hartlepool. also his brother a kenneth tyson. I was a 2nd engineer from new zealand


----------



## Peter Hewson

skilganaban said:


> Morning Dave,
> Just had a look in the discharge book. Seems that I joined the Strathappin (Shahristan) straight from the Strathbrora. That was on the 10th Oct. 1976 in Bahrain. I came down from Kuwait.
> The weather in the Bay was horrendous and I remember Frank DeSouza, myself and a Chinese chippy and probably a few others trying to keep the deep tank in one piece. Don't think it worked so we pumped it right out. Then we were a cork on water. When the weather got a bit better, the fog came in but we eventually limped into Avonmouth. Capt Harris was taken off and a Capt Burn joined. We went to drydock probably in Avonmouth. I remember we had a crack on the port side shell at the break of the accommodation.
> I went home (thank God) from Liverpool on the 21st December 1976. Frank DeSouza phoned me at home and before the ship left the UK to tell me that Capt Harris had died. Must say I felt bad about it since on board, it seemed to me that he took a bad turn when the weather got bad.
> Some years later I heard or read that Frank DeSouza was working in Hong Kong maybe in MarDep or surveying. Must say I really liked Frank but I've never heard from him since the phone call. Can't remember who else was on the ship but I think a few people thought they were going to breath their last.


I was on Shahristan, 4/Eng, 1970. Capt Marker. We got "clouted" just after leaving the Thames, in Fog, By a Liberian Tanker in Ballast, and spent Easter In Southampton for Repairs. I posted the pictures elsewhere of the damage. That was a Marthon voyage, In all I did 10month 27 days having coasted her first. Have some pic`s of some the crew somewhere, If I find them I`ll post them see if anyone remembers names. Strange about the cracking though?. Reminiscent of the Later "panamax" failures?. Doubt if the colision had anything to do with it, as that was Port Side If I recall?. I`m another who left as the GCD "takeover" came. My promised 2/E Job went with all the rationalisation!. Mike Eddom BTW, (another post) was in my year at school, His Mum and mine where good friends. It was his Brother, Harry, who was the only survivor of the Ross Cleveland. BTW, Frank De Souza also rings the bell, But which ship? The choice would be. Baltistan, Grojistan, Saharistan, Floristan, Farsistan, Nigaristan, Aramainstan (Elysia) Karaghistan, baluchistan, Registan, or Turkistan. All of which I either Voyaged or Coasted as J/E, 4/E or 3/E. Between July 68 and July 73. Before Leaving to Take City of Pireas (Ellerman Ex Wilson Line) as 2/E. After a short spell as 3/E on the Silver Cove.


----------



## Ianridd

Dave Warren said:


> I joined Frank C. Stricks as a deck cadet in 1971 did two trips on the Shahristan , then one on the Turkistan & after that was all GCD ships but never sailed again on ex Strick Line ship. Was a great company. Just been reading through the names one or two ring a bell Mike Eddom was on Shahristan as 3rd. Engineer. Clive Jenkins stayed with GCD for many years as Capt. Likewise Dougie Gates another name from the past . Ioin Bruce was around for quite awhile after , later in GCD & on gas ships sailed with many ex Strick personnel but memory unfortunately fading a lot these years.But great ships & people who sailed on them. Dave Warren.





Dave Warren said:


> I joined Frank C. Stricks as a deck cadet in 1971 did two trips on the Shahristan , then one on the Turkistan & after that was all GCD ships but never sailed again on ex Strick Line ship. Was a great company. Just been reading through the names one or two ring a bell Mike Eddom was on Shahristan as 3rd. Engineer. Clive Jenkins stayed with GCD for many years as Capt. Likewise Dougie Gates another name from the past . Ioin Bruce was around for quite awhile after , later in GCD & on gas ships sailed with many ex Strick personnel but memory unfortunately fading a lot these years.But great ships & people who sailed on them. Dave Warren.


Were you on the Turkistan when we had an oil spill in Cape Town harbour., I was fourth eng. at the time , Ian Riddoch.


----------

